# Refurbished pipe



## APBcustoms (Jun 13, 2014)

A few years back I bought this nording #4 smoked the hell out of it and well now I have a woman in my life so of course I had to quit. So I decided today to start restoring it so I can sell it. So here it is. Still gotta wait for the oil to dry won't be so glossy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 27, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> Looks awesome! Your story reminds me of a bit I heard a comedian tell once. He said "I'm married now and they say making a marriage work is all about compromise. For instance: I really like football and my wife doesn't and when we got married she told me she didn't want me watching football anymore. So we compromised and... I don't watch football anymore."



Thank you 


Here the dry picture

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

What all can be smoked in that thing?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 27, 2014)

Well it's been used as a tobacco pipe you usually use glass or metal for the "special tobacco"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a nice looking pipe - tell about the wood species etc. so a prospective buyer has more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's a nice looking pipe - tell about the wood species etc. so a prospective buyer has more info.




That helps lol it's briar burl and has a vulcanite stem also it's hand shaped has normally been smoked with vanilla rum tobacco due to that being what it had been smoked with when I bought it later I switched to a bold unflavored tobacco for the last year of use


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

Austin you must have went through a hipster phase or something to be smoking a pipe that young.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 27, 2014)

Uhhhhhhhh.............. Nope I am the youngest of three brothers one is two years older the other is 5 years older so I was around cigars smoking all the time eventually I was smoking cigars and then I started a pipe around 16 my first was my granddad's Corncob. Then I bought a briar Wimbledon I lost that while fishing I got to laughing when by buddy fell in and well so did my pipe. From there I bought the Nording now I have a kaywoodie I'm restoring and customizing.




 
So yeah I smoked a pipe pretty young chewed/smoked cigars and dipped but I've been about a yearish without tobacco. I guess I gotta thank my girlfriend for that though I do have a three year aged authentic Cuban Cohiba waiting for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 27, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Uhhhhhhhh.............. Nope I am the youngest of three brothers one is two years older the other is 5 years older so I was around cigars smoking all the time eventually I was smoking cigars and then I started a pipe around 16 my first was my granddad's Corncob. Then I bought a briar Wimbledon I lost that while fishing I got to laughing when by buddy fell in and well so did my pipe. From there I bought the Nording now I have a kaywoodie I'm restoring and customizing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 56356
> So yeah I smoked a pipe pretty young chewed/smoked cigars and dipped but I've been about a yearish without tobacco. I guess I gotta thank my girlfriend for that though I do have a three year aged authentic Cuban Cohiba waiting for me



Jealous of that Cohiba! But nice pipes! That is some sweet looking burl there.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 27, 2014)

cabomhn said:


> Jealous of that Cohiba! But nice pipes! That is some sweet looking burl there.



Thanks I had some Cuban Romeo and Juliet's a while back those were crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North (Oct 24, 2014)

The last picture is a beautiful piece of briar. Is that pipe still in the process of being restored? I only ask because I noticed the scratches. Would love to see the finished piece.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 24, 2014)

Aurora North said:


> The last picture is a beautiful piece of briar. Is that pipe still in the process of being restored? I only ask because I noticed the scratches. Would love to see the finished piece.



Yes it wasn't finished just cleaned up I need to finish the sanding though just don't have time for it to busy making muddlers


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 24, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> well now I have a woman in my life so of course I had to quit.



"had" but she's gone so guess I can enjoy that beauty again!


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 24, 2014)

Uhhhh @ripjack13 i had an malfunction it posted a lot


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Got it...thanks.


----------

